# So i burned up my cold smoker... anyone else do dun this?



## veselyc (Jun 8, 2016)

So i plugged in the cold smoker to use it... blew the breaker, blew the outlet, smoke rolled from the bottom on the unit.
Anyone done this before?
Haven't had a chance to open it up and look to see what KFC left me.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 9, 2016)

What brand of cold smoker do you have?

I see this your first post, so would you swing by Roll Call & introduce yourself.

That way we can all give you a proper welcome.

Al


----------



## veselyc (Jun 9, 2016)

masterbuilt cold smoker.


----------



## foamheart (Jun 9, 2016)

Nope, nothing but praise for mine.

Call Masterbuilt.  Customer Support  800 489 1581


----------



## sigmo (Oct 19, 2016)

Something must have shorted out and caused a lot of current to be drawn to damage the outlet and trip the breaker for that circuit.  Did you ever figure out what failed in your cold smoking attachment?


----------

